# Pen blanks



## Texxlakota (Apr 3, 2020)

I am a guitar builder.   Each month I have a lot of cutoffs (various woods) that I usually cut into pen blanks.   I would really like to get these into the hands of people that do pens for soldiers, shut-ins, etc.   Would like to know who might be interested?   I usually wind up with 200 to 300 pen blanks a month.   Thanks.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 3, 2020)

There is a member in Milwaukee, Dave Drickhamer, usually makes about 1000 pens a year (well, he directs the project, lots of people make them)
In Chicago, Mark Dreyer or Don McCloskey both work on turn for troops projects.  Several hundred for Don, Mark a couple hundred.

If you send me your real name and email in a "conversation", I will have these guys contact you with their shipping info.


----------



## Aces-High (Apr 3, 2020)

Don’t forget Pens Blanks for the blind turners as well.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 4, 2020)

Texxlakota said:


> I am a guitar builder.   Each month I have a lot of cutoffs (various woods) that I usually cut into pen blanks.   I would really like to get these into the hands of people that do pens for soldiers, shut-ins, etc.   Would like to know who might be interested?   I usually wind up with 200 to 300 pen blanks a month.   Thanks.


Separate issue. I am a guitar player..would love to see some your build in a PM or something.


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 4, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Separate issue. I am a guitar player..would love to see some your build in a PM or something.



Or even posted here.  I'm more of a guitar owner than player, but love to look!!
earl


----------



## rcarman (Apr 11, 2020)

Texxlakota said:


> I am a guitar builder.   Each month I have a lot of cutoffs (various woods) that I usually cut into pen blanks.   I would really like to get these into the hands of people that do pens for soldiers, shut-ins, etc.   Would like to know who might be interested?   I usually wind up with 200 to 300 pen blanks a month.   Thanks.


I just retired and am in the process of getting my shop set up.  I would be interested in some of your blanks for gifting per your suggestion.  Please PM me with details.  Thanks.


----------

